# Hi EVERY1... im having my 7th Prem!!!



## Early_Bump

Well as it says im on my 7th Prem currently 22+2w, i suffered SPROM at 19+4w. Currently being scanned weekly, CRP and FBC twice a week and HVS once a week. Also seeing consultant every Wed.

Sadly since they broke my cervix has been getting shorter, and on Thursdays scan it was jus 1.9cm compared to 3 wks ago when it was 3.5cm. It also soft and has moved to the front, my consultant expects Lily to Arrive in the 26-27th week. But ive told Lily no matter how much she stamps her feet she is NOT coming out till week 27 at the earlist. LOL. What i say and my body do are too very different things thou. Currently on daily hepirn as well and antiobiotics.

Not sure who's read my post in introductions but its got everything about me on their so feel free to go and have a lil look. 

Thanks for reading i look forward to hearing from you all xxx​


----------



## Jenny

Welcome to Bnb! :hi:

Congrats on your pregnancy, I hope this baby sticks for you hon. Have everything crossed that she makes it to 27 weeks for you! :hugs:


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations on your pregnancy and thoughts of you that the LO will be alright!

And I have to say, WOW, on having 6 and 1 on the way. How do you do it? LOL

I have two little ones - 4 and 6, and one due in September. I also have 3 stepkids who come over every second weekend. Those weekends are crazy so how do you do it on a daily basis :)

Blessings to you!


----------



## anita665

Hello!! I hope your baby stays where she's supposed to be. Maybe she will suprise everyone.


----------



## AquaDementia

were all your babies preemies?


----------



## miel

wishing the best for you...tell her she need to keep warm and cozy in her mama belly until week 27 :)


----------



## Early_Bump

HI every1 thanks for ur comments...

KATIE NOW 7YRS OLD (8 IN 2 WKS) 
Born @ 33wks.4lb 0.5oz NO PROBS

JAK NOW 5YRS OLD (6 IN 5WKS) 
Born @ 28wks. 2lb 7oz UNDER TREATMENT FOR ADHD AND ASSESSMENT HOPING TO GET STATEMENT SOON.

KYLE NOW 3YRS OLD (4 IN MAY) SPROM @ 27WKS
Born @ 27wks. SEVERE SKIN CONDITION GETS WET WRAPPED DAY AND NITE EVERY DAY.

TJ NOW 2YRS OLD (3 IN AUG) SPROM AT 18+3WKS 
Born @ 25+6wks. 2lb 2oz. HYDROCELPHCUS, VP SHUNT X2,CP HEMIPALIGIC,DEAF AND HYPOBILLYRUBINAMNEIMA. STARTED SPECAIL SCHOOL LAST SEPT AND IS LOVING IT.

ELLA-LOUISE born @ 24+3wks on 11th April 2007 1lb 1oz and Fell asleep in her daddys arms after just 5 precious hours with us ON 12th April 2007. SPROM at 18wks.

HARRY BORN SLEEPING AT 22WKS ON 28TH AUG 2000.

So yeh they've all been early hun xxx


----------



## AquaDementia

oh wow, that is indeed remarkable. i am glad so many of them are happy and healthy babies.

is there a reason why this always happens? i know that if you have one preemie, then the next one is likely to be one as well.


----------



## luckyme225

I hope your little one stays in there as long as possible!! I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you and your LO!!


----------



## Early_Bump

Hey after Lily was born last April i had some tests done and it came back that i suffer from Hugh's syndorm its a blood clotting diorder ive been on heprin injections daily since 6 wks, which solved my bleeding rpobs normally i bleed lodz and lodz but ive only had one minor blled at 18wks and that was due to low placenta. but due to the kidney stones and infection caused by them thats why my waters broke so they tell me anyways. xxx


----------



## hypnorm

Sounds like quite a story, not some thing i could put my self through if i knew i would always have Premie babies. 
Good luck for the future.


----------



## faith_may

Hi Early_Bump, I hope you're doing well, and that your little girl stays inside until week 27 or even more.
Let me tell you, you are amazing, I read what you posted about your babies and is just amazing.
If you need anything, please let me know. :hugs:


----------



## supernurse

Just to say that I think that you are a very brave person to have gone through this so many times. I just hope that this one will hold off just that little bit longer.
Your life must be quite hectic?


----------



## turbo_mom

wow woman I commend you!!!
I only have one preemie and I just pray that I don't have to go through this again. Once was enough and very trying on everyones emotions. I don't know how you could do this 7 times!!! How big were all the other preemies and how long were they in NICU??


----------



## Early_Bump

Hey Turbo Mum.

Kate was 4lb and she was in for bout 4-5wks.
Jak was 2lb 7oz he was in for 7-8wks.
Kyle was 2lb 13oz and he was in for 8wks.
Tj was 2lb 2oz and he was in for nearly 5months.
Elal lived for jus 5hrs and was 1lb 1oz. 
Harry was born sleeping weighing 7oz.

Cant belvie its all happenign again so soon its all of sudden laned on me i cant belive its like 3-4wks and i'll have my lil girl. Im dreaded scbu im dreded the hard journey and the emoitinol rollercoaster. I really hope to get to the tail end of 26w and not have have before Tj was 25+6 and he was so sick.
I havnt even backed my labour bag yet LOL. im in dinial oing to pack it next week cos im being addmited next Thursday for 2 days xxx


----------



## turbo_mom

wow thats just crazy!!! So why do you keep having preemies??? Ella was so tiny im sorry that she did not survive :(
But my preemie was born at 24 weeks and 5 days and she's doing fabulous so there is hope for those tiny little babies. As from your experience you know how these little ones fight. How old are your other 5 now? The preemie journey is so extremely tough but you just have to keep the faith :) Good luck with everything I hope your little one can stay in at least until 26 weeks so her lungs can develop fully. Keep us updated :)


----------



## Early_Bump

I was dianoised with Hugh's syndrom after having ella which was going to solve everything so they said, but do to getting kidney stones adn a really bad kidney infection it made my waters go. If i hadnt have had that i have every faith id have got to 32wks. But sadly thats not to happen now. Jak has ADHD, well he's being assesed for it at the moment. Kyle has severe exzema which eh has to be wrapped day adn nite in bandage's. Tj had a grade 4 IVH at 3 days old adn it has left him brain damaged. he goes to specail school now. He's deaf and has cerabal palsey hemipalgic. but other than that everyone is just fine.

Great ur wee one is doing so well, but tis very rare for a 24+weeker to do so wellm,trust me ive lived through the opposit losing ella, our countrys survival rates for 24weekers are 4% so i refuse to have her til im 26wks and thats that and ive informed Lily the same. 26weekers have a 76% chance of survial xxx


----------



## faith_may

:hugs: I hope everything goes well


----------



## LilysMummy

Wow is all I can say

:hugs:

xx


----------



## leeanne

Bless you and I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

omg ur story is amazing what sprom ? cant believe u have gone trhough all that one very brave lady xxx


----------



## Early_Bump

hi sprom is sponainous rupture of membraines basicly measn ur waters ahev broken LOL ;)


----------



## faith_may

How are you doing?


----------



## Early_Bump

Im ok 24wks tomoro, cervix is like jelly. Im in hosptail tomoro 4 2 days while i get my steriods not long now 2-3wks xxx


----------



## vickilouise

hope the lil 1 stays inside for a few weeks more hun. xxx


----------



## Kina

Early_Bump said:


> Hey after Lily was born last April i had some tests done and it came back that i suffer from Hugh's syndorm its a blood clotting diorder ive been on heprin injections daily since 6 wks, which solved my bleeding rpobs normally i bleed lodz and lodz but ive only had one minor blled at 18wks and that was due to low placenta. but due to the kidney stones and infection caused by them thats why my waters broke so they tell me anyways. xxx

I thought Lily is who you're pregnant with now?

Good luck, must be awful having so many prem babies with health difficulties etc to look after. Each to their own but I couldn't put myself or my family through having so many premature babies with the complications etc involved.


----------



## Linzi

Early_Bump said:


> Im ok 24wks tomoro, cervix is like jelly. Im in hosptail tomoro 4 2 days while i get my steriods not long now 2-3wks xxx

24 weeks is great! Every day matters. Hope your hospital trip helps hun.

xxx


----------



## faith_may

I'm glad you already made it to the 24 weeks, I hope you make it even longer :hugs:


----------



## tanya29

you are a stronger woman than i am my waters broke at 20wks and they are unable to tell me why...i had sprom on my second eldest child...at 27 weeks but he stayed put till 30 weeks and was born virtually healthy but small after 3 courses of steroids he only spent 2 hrs after birth on the ventilator was in nursery after 3 days...this pregnancy as really taken it out on me emotionally the not knowing whats happening with my baby...whether hes gonna live or be healthy...

this is my last baby...i could never put myself thru this again...its way to painful now and yet i have a gut feeling things are going to get a lot worst...

good luck to you hope you and baby do well...

love tanya


----------



## Early_Bump

HI yeh Lily is who im pregnant with now, i jus get their name's muddled up sometimes, people alwasy make a big deal oevr it cos ella is dead, but god i get my living kids messed up at dinner time and bath time ect.. ;)


----------



## tanya29

Early_Bump said:


> HI yeh Lily is who im pregnant with now, i jus get their name's muddled up sometimes, people alwasy make a big deal oevr it cos ella is dead, but god i get my living kids messed up at dinner time and bath time ect.. ;)


i understand that hun...i have 5 running around...and i always call each of them by their siblings names...i often call my only daughter by one of my sons names...see now that is confusion :rofl:


----------

